# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Выпивка

## Nek

Поделитесь своими мнениями, кто как относится к алкоголю? Лично для меня это хорошее средство от тоски, особенно когда есть с кем и на что  :Smile:  Пей да гуляй!

----------


## Игорёк

"Огурчик" это обычно когда еще не отпустило полностью.

----------


## Nek

А я обычно ищу собутыльника - человека, который согласен с тобой выпить алкоголь и провести какое-то время, связанное с ним. Обычно этот человек во время распития становится самым близким и родным существом. Я говорю, что хочу, думаю, что хочу и вообще пьяное состояние для меня стало нормой и так легче воспринимать окружающий мир.

----------


## June

Я не пью, мне не помогает. Хотя для многих это хорошее антитревожное средство.

----------


## джеки-джек

Алкоголь мое единственное спасение. Выпив все мои проблемы пропадают я становлюсь полностью другим человеком без социафобии депрессии и прочих моих проблем. Ксожелению особо пить не получается тк нету 18 и еще не продают.Так-же заметил что сколько я бы не пил я не напиваюсь до неадекватного состояния и очень быстро трезвею через час после выпивки опять возвращаются все проблемы и я снова становлюсь замкнутым.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я говорю, что хочу, думаю, что хочу и вообще пьяное состояние для меня стало нормой и так легче воспринимать окружающий мир.


 ты считаешь себя алкоголиком ?

----------


## Кирилллл

не пью не вижу смысла в этом, сказать то что думаю, любому и без выпивки могу, да и если честно ничего особенного не нахожу для себя в состоянии алкогольного опьянения. для каждого по разному но для меня алкоголь не меняет реальность, голова тольок с утра деревяная

----------


## Nek

Я не алкоголик. Я пьяница. Между этим есть существенная разница.

----------


## Snape

Не вижу смысла в мелких дозах, а-ля пары баночек пива ежевечерне - ничего не меняют, ничем не помогают, только дают сушняк. Сильно надраться и тем самым дать психике небольшую передышку - в этом есть хоть какая-то логика... но это мешает делу, так что позволяю себе это не чаще чем пару раз в год.

----------


## Nek

Разница в подходе - алкоголик - это хронически больной человек, цель существования которого сводится к принятию как можно большего количества алкоголя. Пьяница пьёт с некой целью\подходом\талантом (называйте как хотите) и не отрицает того, что он пьяница. Плюс собутыльники - алкоголику он не нужен, а пьянице, такому, как мне - просто необходим.

Вообще на эту тему есть ряд подкастов, прочитанных Александром Зиновьевым, с юмором и стихами. Советую послушать, очень просто, толково и с душой рассказывает http://pjanstvo.rpod.ru

Вот некоторые из стихов:

Как соловей свищу рулады,
Мотив знакомый начинаю напевать,
Мне ни о чём заботиться не надо
И мне на всё на свете наплевать.
Как хорошо, что спину солнце греет,
Как хорошо, что ветер шелести листвой,
О, человек, мой путь пересеки скорее,
Я собутыльник буду на сегодня твой.

***

Наплюй на всё! Иди своей дорогой!
Одно себе твердить не уставай:
"Пусть всё проходит, никого не трогай,
Но и другим тебя касаться не давай!"

***

Молю тебя, всесильный Боже,
Учти соблазны Сатаны.
Пошли пиджак из чистой кожи,
Пошли джинсовые штаны,
За щедрость божескую эту 
Тебе такую клятву дам:
Я эти ценные предметы
Незамедлительно продам.
На чёрном рынке и двадцатки
На шмотки хватит мне с лихвой,
А на законные остатки
Пущусь в безудержный запой.

***

Вот правило, с которым я иду:
Бог, давши день, даст и еду.
А ежели не даст - не буду я в обиде.
Я жизни рад в голодном также виде.

***

Если стремишься к спасению души,
Матом ругайся и водку глуши.
Если же тело стремишься сберечь,
Совсем по-другому должна идти речь:
Водкой сначала насыть своё тело,
Мат же пускай после этого в дело.

***

Судить я, братцы, не берусь,
Откуда происходит Русь,
Зато я знаю наперёд,
Куда она теперя прёт.
Куда - ответ вам точный дам,
Когда средь нас не будет дам

Вот примерно так  :Smile:

----------


## Лазарус

люблю алкоголь, но предпочитаю ему более крутые вещи.

----------


## Syrok

Вот чудесно если кто-то разжует мне какой кайф в опьянение.  
За всю жизнь лишь два раз пил и в обоих случаях мне становилось страшно от невозможности полностью контролировать собственное тело, как будто между мозгом и телом провели кабель и все сигналы к конечностям доходят из задержками и сильно искажёнными, и этот эффект когда ты говориш все что на уме, а в  уме у меня и у большинства людей только какая то унылая кашица всегда находиться.

----------


## Snape

> Вот чудесно если кто-то разжует мне какой кайф в опьянение.


 Такой же, как в сне. Т.е. понятно, что само по себе штука вредная, тратит время, а время = деньги, и обидно потом за потерянное годы... но кому-то иначе не получается, надо давать голове отдых. Собственно, это и есть вариант отдыха - хотя отдых сам по себе и снижает общую эффективность. Кто-то может пробежать марафонскую дистанцию без сна и отдыха, а кого-то заставь - и у него просто лопнет сердце. Хотя тех, кто присаживается на каждый пенек передохнуть, тоже уважать трудно, конечно...

----------


## Игорёк

> Не вижу смысла в мелких дозах, а-ля пары баночек пива ежевечерне - ничего не меняют, ничем не помогают, только дают сушняк. Сильно надраться и тем самым дать психике небольшую передышку - в этом есть хоть какая-то логика... но это мешает делу, так что позволяю себе это не чаще чем пару раз в год.


 от пары баночек тоже можно отвлечься от проблем, "дать передышку", и последствия таких ежедневных передышек обязательно будут через какое-то время, в отличае кстати от сушняка, который от небольших доз бывает только у непьющих.

----------


## Игорёк

> Разница в подходе - алкоголик - это хронически больной человек, цель существования которого сводится к принятию как можно большего количества алкоголя. Пьяница пьёт с некой целью\подходом\талантом (называйте как хотите) и не отрицает того, что он пьяница. Плюс собутыльники - алкоголику он не нужен, а пьянице, такому, как мне - просто необходим.


 неправильная трактовка. По твоему определению я пьяница (нехронический алкоголик), но собутыльник вовсе необязателен. с годами жажда собутыльничества иссякла совсем.
Алкоголик тоже пьет с целью. Еслибы ее не было он бы и не пил. А цель в этом деле у всех только одна - переключиться, успокоиться, забыть о проблемах. 

мое любимое определение алкоголизма - "Алкоголик это не тот у кого проблемы с алкоголем, а тот у кого проблемы без алкоголя".

----------


## Nek

> "Алкоголик это не тот у кого проблемы с алкоголем, а тот у кого проблемы без алкоголя".


 Тоже верно.

----------


## Nek

Нет, люди пьют, когда есть о чём поговорить и когда интерес таки есть. А разве может быть разговор интересен без алкоголя, когда он компенсирует убогость духовного существования?

----------


## Игорёк

> Вот мой ответ...http://vk.com/video101277397_162999491. солидарен с чувачком, правильно говорит.


 90% согласен. Несогласен с тем что алкоголь является главным критерием для разговора. Со своими друзьями я общаюсь без алкоголя, примерно столько же как и с ним. 
вот что точно это про цели и ступеньки, и смену общения на круг своего уровня. Когда у твоего друга детства - дети жена и кредиты, а ты - девственник, застрявший на одной ступени на долгие годы - сложно сохранить отношения. В таком случае алкоголь становится единственным общим занятием, благодаря которому можно на время стать ностальгирующими романтиками и вспомнить молодость, в которой было все на ровне. Залить пропасть которая ширилась из года в год. 
 А вообще дружба это далеко не "поговорить".

----------


## оригами

> Поделитесь своими мнениями, кто как относится к алкоголю? Лично для меня это хорошее средство от тоски, особенно когда есть с кем и на что  Пей да гуляй!


 говорят, женский алкоголизм неизлечим... судя по мне, это правда.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

пью редко,но бывает,что метко. С друзьями получается пару раз в год видится

----------


## Nek

> говорят, женский алкоголизм неизлечим... судя по мне, это правда.


 солидарен. Хотя я по мужскому алкоголизму двигаюсь.

----------


## Игорёк

> солидарен. Хотя я по мужскому алкоголизму двигаюсь.


 тыж пьяницца ?))

----------


## Игорёк

> говорят, женский алкоголизм неизлечим... судя по мне, это правда.


 на аве с очередного бодуна ? )

----------


## оригами

та то не я...у меня видок по хуже был бы... :Big Grin:

----------


## Nek

> тыж пьяницца ?))


 Да, я пьяница.

----------


## оригами

Нет, я не ушел в запой... 
Я просто благодарно отмечаю каждый восход солнца...))гыг..

----------


## оригами

тут бесполезно советовать...это болезнь.

----------


## оригами

что касаемо меня, то ни детей ни будущего у меня не будет. и давайте на этом остановимся. надоело слушать морали.

----------


## Troumn

> подумайте о близких


 Это получается она должна жить и страдать только чтоб всем остальным не горько было? А близкие о нас подумали, насколько человеку плохо? Самый сомнительный аргумент из всех шаблонах, которые я слышал.



> надоело слушать морали.


 Вот вот. Тоже самое.

----------


## YesOrNot

Мои два друга - алкоголь и никотин, всегда со мною в трудную минуту!
Мои два друга - алкоголь и никотин, не подведут и взаймы денег не возьмут!
©Ex.t.r.a, песня "Два друга"

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Алкоголь и психотропы спасение моего мозга.

----------


## Игорёк

не спасение, а временная анастезия, с сильным побочным эффектом. Просто пока ты молод - не сможешь этого полноценно понять.

----------


## nataxxxa

с алкоголем хоть как-то раслабляешься.без него,наверное,свихнуться не долго.

----------


## EugenF

Алкоголь, конечно интересное состояние, но увлекаться не стоит 
а то порабощает, вот сделать кому то доброе дело -  хорошо помогает
и повысить самооценку, и почувствовать себя хорошо.

----------


## Yrok25

хватит молчать действуй !
садись на диван и пей водку !

----------


## Melissa

Это хорошее средство для того чтобы расслабиться, развязать язык, выбросить из головы прожитый день. А еще говорят способствует закреплению сделок и налаживанию контактов )))

----------


## Yrok25

и стремительной физической деградации у женщин

----------


## Сингулярность

> и стремительной физической деградации у женщин


 и не только физической. всем - зож.

----------


## Traumerei

> и стремительной физической деградации у женщин


 и не только у женщин...

----------


## Yrok25

> и не только у женщин...


 у женщин раз в 5 быстрее

----------


## Traumerei

не слышала о таких данных... я знаю лишь,что женщинам труднее наращивать мышечную массу - это научный факт. Впрочем, что Вы подразумеваете под "физической деградацией" ? Большинство людей (тем более женщин) далеки от идеалов бодибилдинга или пауэрлифтинга. Деградация возможна там, где некогда был прогресс, я полагаю...Конечно, вспоминая женщин-алкоголичек из современных шоу нельзя сказать,что они привлекательны. Но и мужчины - ничем не лучше. 
Кстати, большая ошибка любого представителя мужеского полу, так это пить пиво...Говорят, если преуспеть в этом деле, то можно превратиться в женщину как Шариков превратился в человека.  :Smile:  
А дело всё в гормонах...

----------


## Викторыч

Всё относительно. Если конечно брать в расчёт алкогольную современную продукцию то в таком случае и от не алкогольной продукции деградируешь.

----------


## Игорёк

Это все полнейшие глупости, про сиськи у мужиков и про обвисания у женщин. Влияние индивидуальное, основное в физическом состоянии всё-таки генетика, ее сложно изменить даже алкоголем. 
Как человек общающийся с женщинами с клуба алкоголиков, могу сказать что основная их часть очень привлекательна не смотря на возраст и биографию (средний возраст 40-45 лет).

----------


## Сингулярность

> Это все полнейшие глупости, про сиськи у мужиков и про обвисания у женщин.


 Изменения организма не столько визуальные, сколько внутренние. Мужчина из-за алкоголизма теряет нравственную мужественность, изменяется характер, изменяется система мышления, теряется воля. Любой алкоголь убивает тестостерон, но ты всё это слышал...

----------


## Викторыч

> Мужчина из-за алкоголизма теряет нравственную мужественность, изменяется характер, изменяется система мышления, теряется воля.


 Ну если ещё дойти до грани стоять у магазина мелочь стрелять то следующий неминуемый этап уже будет за оградой. Такие вполне успешно превосходят суицидников. И напрягаться особо не надо. Наливай да пей.

----------


## Yrok25

> Впрочем, что Вы


  я не пенсионер ветеран ВОВ 


> подразумеваете под "физической деградацией" ?


  жила была одна дама (21год) короче по всем параметрам красавица , сошлась с одним таварищем , у которого боевые 200 грамм за правило , а хотя бы раз в неделю нажраться в слюни , ну и естесно она с ним квасило по чучуть  но регулярно , через 3 года дама стала "не совсем красавицей"  а товарищ этот не изменился : как был здоровый и жилистый так и остался , только мозги подсыхают
 еще был случай в осадок выпал : одна тётя на вид 50-55 оказалось 30 , и оказалось там где она квасило таких тёть еще 4 штуки и одна еще симпатичная в процессе

----------


## Игорёк

не совсем красавицей это как ?

----------


## Yrok25

> не совсем красавицей это как ?


  это печально совсем , как другой человек

----------


## Игорёк

а человек может стать другим только из-за пьянки ? Есть куча разных причин.

----------


## Yrok25

> а человек может стать другим только из-за пьянки ? Есть куча разных причин.


  в данном случае причины очевидны , закономерны , подтверждены жизнью

----------


## Traumerei

всего лишь частные случаи.
Просто любая роза без должного ухода превращается в шиповник.

----------


## Melissa

> у женщин раз в 5 быстрее


 У женщин просто практически неизлечим.
К скорости никакого отношения не имеет

----------


## Сингулярность

> К скорости никакого отношения не имеет


 А вот и имеет.

----------


## Сингулярность

> шиповник.


 Шиповник - слишком красивая аллегория для алкашни.

----------


## Yrok25

> Шиповник - слишком красивая аллегория для алкашни.


   Боярышник

----------


## Сингулярность

> Боярышник


 В точку сударь.

----------


## Yrok25

> У женщин просто практически неизлечим.
> К скорости никакого отношения не имеет


  всем профессор Углов пасаны и чиксы

----------


## Викторыч

> У женщин просто практически неизлечим.К скорости никакого отношения не имеет


 Тут уже страшен не сам алкоголь, а то что входит в него в качестве ингридиентов и по какой технологии и из какого сырья изготавляется. Например аллюминиевая банка джинтоника с  расплавленным дном быстро угробит пищеварительный тракт так что состариться не успеешь.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Алкоголь  хлестаю.   Правда  надоедает  и  я  бросаю  на   какое-то  время.  Сейчас  вот  пока  уверен  что  бросил  навсегда.  Это же  примитивный  яд.  

Вот   сочинил  про  алкоголь:

Что  за чудо  -  алкоголь!
Настроенья  было  ноль!
Умирающие  мысли
Удушающий  застой
Но  как  только  принял  "яд"
Небо,  звёзды  -  вуаля!
Всё  пылает   ало-синим,
Ты  горяч  и  импульсивен
Люди  в  мире  помирились
И  вообще  всё  чик-чирик.

----------


## Lоrename

> неправильная трактовка. По твоему определению я пьяница (нехронический алкоголик), но собутыльник вовсе необязателен. с годами жажда собутыльничества иссякла совсем.
> Алкоголик тоже пьет с целью. Еслибы ее не было он бы и не пил. А цель в этом деле у всех только одна - переключиться, успокоиться, забыть о проблемах. 
> 
> мое любимое определение алкоголизма - "Алкоголик это не тот у кого проблемы с алкоголем, а тот у кого проблемы без алкоголя".


 Тоже неправильное определение. Меня больше всего поразила в плане определения алкоголизма книга Дили Еникеевой  Доктор, научите меня пить умеренно. На Флибусте есть. Все остальные ее книги не очень, а эта просто шедевр. Очень хотела коротко аннотировать ее для своих друзей, но так и не собралась.
Если верить ее определением, то я алкоголик первой стадии лет с 18, то есть со студенчества. И тем не менее я достаточно регулярно потребляла алкоголь в разных количествах и не считала это проблемой до настоящего времени, прекратила где то в ноябре прошлого года, за 2 стадию так и не вышла, то есть перепить до тошноты могла и опохмеляться так и не научилась, но вокруг все так пьют, кто больше, кто меньше, но по чуть чуть каждый день и помногу в компании в один из выходных. Это Россия, если не пьешь, значит, кодированный или больной.

Я перестала пить в период тотального снижения самооценки, когда итак, себя ненавидишь, а внешняя атрибутика усугубляет, но немалую роль играет и мое увлечение в настоящее время сыроедением и голоданиями, если кому то это о чем-то говорит (сайт неспециализированный).

----------


## Игорёк

Сколько всего читал и слушал - ничего особо подходящего для себя не нашел. Вообще сложно понять как какая-то книга может помочь в таких вопросах. И что значит "пить умеренно" ? никто же насильно не заставляет. глупости какие-то. 
Россия тут кстати если и имеет вес то незначительный. Сейчас из моих знакомых мало кто пьет вообще, не то что по выходным, неговоря уже про каждый день. Дело больше в окружении. 

Проблемы - решения проблем - привычка. Это основные моменты. Чем дольше не можешь решить проблему - тем больше привыкаешь к выпивке. Если проблема решилась - постепенно(!) отвыкаешь.

Мне в решении проблемы едеждевного пьянства помогла подруга (пассивно). Дополнительный аргумент появился после того как убрали минимально допустимую дозу в 0.3 промили для водителей. Первое время было хреново. И после подруги, и после руля приходилось всеравно немного выпивать (полбутылки пива). Но это была не более чем дурацкая привычка, сформированая за несколько лет, которая со временем прошла.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

А мне нравится деградация с помощью алкоголя- в этом что-то есть..Особенно нравится Балтика 9. По сути на вкус как окружающая реальность- бьет по мозгам и вызывает отвращение.Покупаешь сухое красное, о да букет, но тянет обратно на мерзкую 9-ку. Реальность)

----------


## Игорёк

А что тогда не на водку ? значит твоя окружающая реальность не так уж и противна как могла бы быть)))

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Водка противна, не могу ее пить- только пиво, вино, коньяк

----------


## Lоrename

> Сколько всего читал и слушал - ничего особо подходящего для себя не нашел. Вообще сложно понять как какая-то книга может помочь в таких вопросах. И что значит "пить умеренно" ? никто же насильно не заставляет. глупости какие-то.


 Ну про пить умеренно - это она специально написала, хитрая замануха для тех, кто не представляет жизнь без спиртного в настоящий момент, практически этот миф развенчан, остался небольшой шанс, но зыбкий настоящему алкоголику пить умеренно.
В книге понравилось именно то, что алкоголизм описан как болезнь, а не вредная привычка или даже наркомания. То что болезнь обязательно прогрессирует, то есть даже если вы соблюдаете небольшую дозу волевым методом, но пьете регулярно, то болезнь прогрессирует и алкоголь входит в обмен веществ и ведет к деградации. Ну в 2 словах не описать, читать было страшно, особенно человеку, который себя алкоголиком в принципе не считал.
Больше всего поразило про друзей, что когда человек становится алкоголиком,то у него отпадают непьющие друзья, даже те, с которыми дружили годами, типа разошлись в интересах, жизнь развела, а появляются собутыльники, причем какой-то слесарь дядя Миша представляется наиумнейшим человеком, алкоголик думает, что он с ним дружит именно из-за того, что ему с ним общаться интересно, а не потому, что дядя Миша просто бухает. В этот момент я оглянулась вокруг и поняла, что это очень близко к истине, стало панически страшно.
Я не знаю, какое впечатление эта книга произведет на обычного алкоголика, но на человека умеренно пьющего и не думающего об алкоголизме всерьез должна подействовать просто шокирующе, как на меня например.

----------


## Викторыч

> Водка противна, не могу ее пить- только пиво, вино, коньяк


 Ну какая в последнии десятилетия увы, это так. Да и пиво одеколоном давно уже отдаёт. Нормальное было со сроком хранения в три дня.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Отец  говорит,  до  девяностых  годов  пиво  было  нормальное  а  потом  спирт  галимый  технический.  Я  ему  в  этих  вопросах доверяю.

Водка  любимый  напиток.  Потом  идёт  вино,  потом  коктейли. Пиво,  ослинная   моча,  в  последнюю  очередь.   Ну  и  на  последнем  месте  портвейн  777.

----------


## Викторыч

> Отец  говорит,  до  девяностых  годов  пиво  было  нормальное  а  потом  спирт  галимый  технический.  Я  ему  в  этих  вопросах доверяю.


 До девяностых пиво после трёх дней белый осадок выдавало. В те времена его особо не пили как сейчас. А три семёрки это одно название осталось. Ароматизатор додумались добавлять.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> До девяностых пиво после трёх дней белый осадок выдавало.


 Это  хорошо  или  плохо?

----------


## Викторыч

> Это  хорошо  или  плохо?


 Это нормально для пива. Сейчас везде одни ингридиенты для длительного хранения.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да,  отец  говорил  что  стояла  очередь  с  банками.

Он  любит  песню  сектора  газа  -  банка. Говорит,  очень правдивая.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Это нормально для пива. Сейчас везде одни ингридиенты для длительного хранения.


 
Короче -  раньше  пиво  было  лучше  или   нет,  или такое  же?  Перед  лихими  90-ыми?

----------


## Викторыч

Да конечно во сто крат лучше. И по вкусу в том числе.

----------


## Lоrename

А мы в то время Амаретто пили, сине-зеленые ликеры из ларьков и солнечный бряг. Пиво попробовала лет в 25  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну про пить умеренно - это она специально написала, хитрая замануха для тех, кто не представляет жизнь без спиртного в настоящий момент, практически этот миф развенчан, остался небольшой шанс, но зыбкий настоящему алкоголику пить умеренно.
> В книге понравилось именно то, что алкоголизм описан как болезнь, а не вредная привычка или даже наркомания. То что болезнь обязательно прогрессирует, то есть даже если вы соблюдаете небольшую дозу волевым методом, но пьете регулярно, то болезнь прогрессирует и алкоголь входит в обмен веществ и ведет к деградации. Ну в 2 словах не описать, читать было страшно, особенно человеку, который себя алкоголиком в принципе не считал.
> Больше всего поразило про друзей, что когда человек становится алкоголиком,то у него отпадают непьющие друзья, даже те, с которыми дружили годами, типа разошлись в интересах, жизнь развела, а появляются собутыльники, причем какой-то слесарь дядя Миша представляется наиумнейшим человеком, алкоголик думает, что он с ним дружит именно из-за того, что ему с ним общаться интересно, а не потому, что дядя Миша просто бухает. В этот момент я оглянулась вокруг и поняла, что это очень близко к истине, стало панически страшно.
> Я не знаю, какое впечатление эта книга произведет на обычного алкоголика, но на человека умеренно пьющего и не думающего об алкоголизме всерьез должна подействовать просто шокирующе, как на меня например.


 Про замануху это понятно. И вообще все эти книги приблизительно про одно и тоже. Про полный отказ. 
На счет друзей тут дело не в сама пьянстве, а в образе жизни. Пьянство как одно из общих сближающтх увлечений, точно такое же как например велосипед или охота да что угодно. Я со своими друзьями общаюсь и трезвый, а с некоторыми знакомыми пьянка сойтись не помогла. Всмысле мы выпивали вместе раньше, и типа дружили, но потом нажи дороги разошлись, хоть и пить не бросили. Просто разные по жизни интересы, впринципи как и причины употребления тоже. 
Насчет того что болезнь прогрессирует, по каким приззнакам это определяется ? я так думаю что основной обьективный показатель это литраж и частота. У меня они снизились. Если так болезнь прогрессировать будет и дальше, то я за такой прогресс ))) 

Я и на форумах и в скайпе на группах анонимных алкашей сидел - не мое это. Люди там в большенстве своем беспроблемные, успешные, семейные.
У меня родственник - клинический алкоголик, при том что никаких проблем нет. Социален, не обделен внимаением противоположного пола, даже был женат (при этом еще имел двоих любовниц). Для таких это больше подходит, которые сами толком не знают зачем пью, когда вроде бы как все хорошо. Это как раз просто банальная разболтаность и привычка. 
Встраивание в обмен веществ можно пережить безболезненно, если в жизни все не так плохо. Человек же разумное существо, должен понимать что это только химия. Тяга постепенно пропадает, ничего страшного в этом нет.

----------


## Игорёк

> Короче -  раньше  пиво  было  лучше  или   нет,  или такое  же?  Перед  лихими  90-ыми?


 Конечно лучше! такое ароматное, своеобразное, сейчас ничего подобного нет. в начале 2000х было пиво "Товаришь Бендер" в бутылках - вот оно максимально походило на старое разливное. Настоящий классический вкус пива. Но его перестали выпускать примерно в 2003м году. С тех пор ничего понастоящему вкусного не встречал. То разливное которое продается сейчас - вообще с пивом имеет мало общего.

----------


## Lоrename

Игорек, приняла к сведению Ваше мнение, спасибо. Продолжать дискуссию на эту тему особого желания нет.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Теперь я ем лангеты и пью лишь «Амаретты» Курю я только «More», вот жизнь, ядрёна мать.

----------


## Rum

> Поделитесь своими мнениями, кто как относится к алкоголю? Лично для меня это хорошее средство от тоски, особенно когда есть с кем и на что  Пей да гуляй!


 Выпить можно по праздникам) 
Или во время жесточайшей депры :Big Grin: 
Но алкоголизм, как таковой, не приемлю. Убивать клетки головного мозга и деградировать? Незавидная перспектива)

----------


## Lоrename

> Выпить можно по праздникам) 
> Или во время жесточайшей депры
> Но алкоголизм, как таковой, не приемлю. Убивать клетки головного мозга и деградировать? Незавидная перспектива)


 Так смешно написали, будто алкаши в алкоприемах деградации жаждут и убийства клеток головного мозга  :Smile:    А нормальные так, балуются веселья ради.

----------


## Rum

> Так смешно написали, будто алкаши в алкоприемах деградации жаждут и убийства клеток головного мозга    А нормальные так, балуются веселья ради.


  :Big Grin: 
Эти алкаши утверждают, что не от жизни хорошей пьют) Однако выбор-то есть всегда)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Бросить  всегда  можно,  только  нужно  ли.  Алкоголь   банальное  удовольствие вот  наркотики,  это  да.  Немного   посложнее. 

Мне  говорили  что  бросить  курить  и  пить  трудно.  Ничего  подобного.

----------


## Rum

> Бросить  всегда  можно,  только  нужно  ли.  Алкоголь   банальное  удовольствие вот  наркотики,  это  да.  Немного   посложнее. 
> 
> Мне  говорили  что  бросить  курить  и  пить  трудно.  Ничего  подобного.


 А смысл пить?)
Как говорится: "Алкоголь не помогает найти ответы, но помогает забыть вопросы". 
Это ведь временное действие)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Зеркало  Еиналеж  Гарри   не дарит  ни  знаний,  ни  правды.  Многие   сходят  с  ума  вглядываясь   в  зеркало,  пытаясь  понять, сбудется   ли  то  что  оно  показывает   или   вовсе  -  возможно.

----------


## clearsly

неплохо было б сейчас напиться...

----------


## Кирилллл

Выпил тут на днях не по своей воле, вынудили и очень зол по этому поводу. Есть у меня один "друг", такой "друг" замечательный. Вообщем позвал ещё каких то левых чуваков, я не в курсе их присутствия был и позвал меня. Эти его "друзья" думал что подерутся со мной если я не выпью. Короче хорошо я выходные провёл из-за этого "дружбана" эгоиста (О том что я не пью он сука всё знал) сейчас сижу с деревяной башкой и читаю техю литературу и нихрена не вдупляю ,чё читаю, человек сам на дно опускается так ещё и друзей не забывает с собой прихватить, вот такой мать его замечательные "друг". Поэтому лучше одному и без друзей и без долбаного алкоголя.

----------


## Игорёк

Лучше быть не одному а с нормальными друзьями. Отказывать в нужный момент и не поддаваться, слабому человеку сложно, это с опытом приходит.

----------


## Special_Kai

пью. просто дома один пару баночек пива или коньяка с чаем..для поворота сознания.или с людьми,поговорить,пообщаться..главное не перепить,бесконтрольное состояние под алкоголем мне не нравится,творишь,хрен знает что и потом себя не узнаешь.а изменение сознания это для меня не плохой выход.
только вот сейчас нет работы и денег,поэтому и пить не на что

----------


## U.F.O.

пью с 12 лет и мне пох я могу бросить пить в любой момент у меня нет зависимости

----------


## Murdok

> пью с 12 лет и мне пох я могу бросить пить в любой момент у меня нет зависимости


 У тебя вообще есть какая-нибудь зависимость, от которой ты не можешь избавиться в любой момент?  :Big Grin:

----------


## U.F.O.

нет, бро, у меня всё под контролем. котроль над ситуацией - моё втрое имя.

----------


## microbe

Люблю выпить, ну а что тут такого? Конечно боюсь деградации до уровня бомжа, но когда выпью проблемы у меня исчезают на время. Правда не советую шибко увлекаться.

----------


## microbe

Опять нажрался как свинья.

----------


## Sebastian

Ненавижу пьющих людей, которые веселятся. Их смех меня бесит - сразу вспоминаю отца.

----------


## tempo

http://mir-hall.ru/download?code=CiM...%8B&adapter=ok

----------


## meri

Могу выпить разве что на праздник и то чуть-чуть, а так совсем нету тяги к алкоголю

----------


## Человек из будущего

Три раза в жизни нажирался хорошо, два раза на ДР, один раз на НГ, после одного события завязал. Не пью даже пиво, ЗОЖ.

----------


## microbe

Я вообще пить стал в 23-года, до этого занимался спортом бег, спортивная гимнастика. Я в хлам давно уже не  напиваюсь, хорошо что на сальто не прибивает, а так в прошлом запросто переднее или заднее сальто и кульбиты делал, винты т.д.

----------


## easy choice

Выпиваю иногда в гомеопатических дозах
гадость, конечно, редкая, но моя оболочка перестаёт меня тяготить 
внутренняя отрешенность начинает гармонировать с телесной 
главное, чтоб без похмелья)) ибо это жесть, обратный эффект и того не стоит

----------


## microbe

Опять я напился

----------


## microbe

Люблю эту тему когда на веселе.

----------


## Bivis

не люблю алкоголь, и организм его не переносит. Радость и веселье можно найти в других вещах.

----------


## microbe

> не люблю алкоголь, и организм его не переносит. Радость и веселье можно найти в других вещах.


 Конечно можно найти, но вот мне трудно как-то...

----------


## microbe

Опять навеселе.

----------


## microbe

Опять я тут.

----------


## microbe

Опять или снова в этой теме.

----------


## microbe

> А смысл пить?)
> Как говорится: "Алкоголь не помогает найти ответы, но помогает забыть вопросы". 
> Это ведь временное действие)


 *Rum*, всё верно, но как найти ответ? Я столько книг проштудировал про знание мозга и ответа не нашёл. Всё что ведает нейро-наука это как и из чего состоит мозг, а каким образом нейронная функциональность воспроизводит сознание нет ответа, как и подсознание на котором покоится наше сознание. Взять к примеру сновидения, в роде все мы можем лицезреть это "явление" но как узнать истину работы подсознания?

----------


## microbe

Снова на веселе, вверху чушь написал, да и ладно.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Доброе утро! Бухнул? По какому случаю? ))

----------


## microbe

*Человек из будущего*, да бухнул, случая нет, просто выпил как всегда. Я знаю что можно так и спиться но ничего сделать с собой не могу.

----------


## Человек из будущего

какие у вас проблемы?

----------


## Трэвис

Алкашка еще никого не спасала. Сколько историй знаю, когда она ломала людям жизни. Да и приход  с алкоголя сам по себе депрессивен, пробивает на тоску

----------


## microbe

*Человек из будущего*, проблема в иррациональности моего разума, ибо не могу мыслить стратегически на свою жизнь.

----------


## microbe

Настроение нормальное, а что может быть лучше...

----------


## microbe

На счёт проблем, если по чесноку то в моей жизни как живу и тд.

----------


## microbe

Ура, жизнь плывёт...

----------


## microbe

> Водка противна, не могу ее пить- только пиво, вино, коньяк


 Вот тоже самое водяра не то, а вот пивасик самое-то.

----------


## microbe

> Вот чудесно если кто-то разжует мне какой кайф в опьянение.
> За всю жизнь лишь два раз пил и в обоих случаях мне становилось страшно от невозможности полностью контролировать собственное тело, как будто между мозгом и телом провели кабель и все сигналы к конечностям доходят из задержками и сильно искажёнными, и этот эффект когда ты говориш все что на уме, а в уме у меня и у большинства людей только какая то унылая кашица всегда находиться.


 Вот в этом и кайф в изучение мозга, шучу конечно. Мне кажется химические медиатры изначально были заточены чтобы молекула аутсайдер нарушила режим работы.

----------


## microbe

На работе безпалево напился, ну а что больше делать.

----------


## microbe

Что не говори, а алкоголь мне помогает, хотя после ещё хуже. Как говорится за всё надо платить в этом мире.

----------


## Unity

«Помощь» эта ложная, всего лишь «на время»… Так что, чтобы алкоголь стал анестезией жизни, нужно принимать его почти завсегда, почти вместо пищи…
Но это не Выход; Вы просто теряете драгоценное своё время.

----------


## microbe

*Unity*, верно говоришь, но мой разум уже не спасти от алкоголя.

----------


## Unity

Только Кто же Вам подписывает этакой Вердикт, таков Приговор? Если присмотреться пристальнее… это сами Вы. Вы — Творец собственной судьбы; Вы — Писатель, коий созидает свою же Историю, Роман Своей Жизни — ну и каждый поворот во его сюжете; Вы — тот Скульптор или Живописец, коий пишет или высекает некое Творение — и творенье это, и этот шедевр — это… каждая секунда Вашего Существования. 
Если что-то в Творчестве, в этой Теургии Демиурга Человеческой Души вдруг идёт «не так» и что-то «не клеится» — значит, стоит попросту «нажать на паузу», замереть, остановиться, устроить интроспекцию, войти в медитацию — ну и рассмотреть: что же лишь мешает нам здраво и осмысленно двигаться по жизни? Найти этот «камень», камень преткновения — ну и устранить его — безо сожалений, словно бы соринку, коя вдруг попала межи шестерёнок в механизм часов!.. 
Мне поверьте — после этого — вздохнёте свободно и почувствуете, словно «гора с плеч».

----------


## microbe

> это сами Вы. Вы — Творец собственной судьбы


 *Unity*, я больше фаталист чем сторонник свободы воли.

----------


## Unity

«Быть фаталистом» — Выбор — и он ведёт за собой некие Последствия. Один из них, например, является «сброс ответственно-сти за свою жизнь» — а это чревато полной несвободой, ролью марионетки в дьявольском театре.
Ну а разве Вы не желаете Свободы — ото всех этих переживаний, «спасением» от которых является выпивка?..

----------


## microbe

> «Быть фаталистом» — Выбор — и он ведёт за собой некие Последствия. Один из них, например, является «сброс ответственно-сти за свою жизнь» — а это чревато полной несвободой, ролью марионетки в дьявольском театре.


 Я это знаю, но моя жизнь просто течёт как река, а время только способствует этому. Один Козырев интересовался временем, а другие учёные забили про это, кроме атомных часов. Может быть детерменизм есть в нашей Вселенной, конечно квантовая физика против этого. 50/50 думаю есть и фатум, и ограниченные рамки свободы воли.

----------


## microbe

Сходить ли мне за дополнительно выпивкой думаю сейчас или нет? Пойду, была не была...

----------


## microbe

> Вы просто теряете драгоценное своё время.


 Мне 34-года, так ничего не теряю, было бы меньше 30-ти лет тогда терял бы...

----------


## Unity

Алкоголь = счастье?

----------


## microbe

Нет конечно, но к сожалению для меня это так.

----------


## Unity

Стоит ли себя Обманывать?

----------


## microbe

Ура, снова в теме, конечно это плохо для некоторых, но мне это нормально.

----------


## microbe

Снова накидался пивом, ну хоть как-то скрасить себе жизнь.

----------


## microbe

> Стоит ли себя Обманывать?


 Это не обман, это моя сущность))). Конечно у тебя ответы правильные на счёт выпивки, но я уже давно погряз...

----------


## microbe

Снова накидался, придётся в пьяном виде на работу топать, а что не впервой.

----------


## microbe

Я люблю выпить, но я не алкаш, просто 1-2 раза в месяц напиваюсь.

----------


## microbe

Ура, снова в теме - это трудно но что подделать в этом бытие.

----------


## microbe

Господи, сегодня снова накидался во время обеда на работе, коктейль купил и выпил. Я не знаю что со мной, но мне кажется выпивка меня полностью захватывает.

----------


## Aare

> Господи, сегодня снова накидался во время обеда на работе, коктейль купил и выпил. Я не знаю что со мной, но мне кажется выпивка меня полностью захватывает.


 У вас с работы за такое не выгоняют?

----------


## microbe

*Aare*, я безпалево, у меня хорошая физиология когда выпью по глазам вообще не видно, а запах легко забиваю. Я много раз пьяный не был замечен директором и замом. Ну работа у меня не такая сложная, почти всё время сижу за компом, от скуки иногда помогаю программистам на форумах.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня накидался, опять очередная девушка отшила, как трудно с этим смириться. Вот чёрт побери и чего ждал когда было меньше 30-ти лет? Сейчас в 34-года трудно вообще мне вообще познакомиться, да и ладно к чёрту всё.

----------


## microbe

Опять навеселе, выпил и успокоился.

----------


## microbe

Наверное мой смысл жизни остаётся только в выпивки. Обычное состояние сознание уже не радует, ибо затяжная депрессия уже достала, охота как-то изменить своё видение мира.

----------


## microbe

Сейчас пью и не знаю что делать? Скажите что над делать в пьяном состояние, конечно многие скажут что спать, но я не хочу спать и т.д. Вот что делать, настроение нормальное, а пустота.

----------


## microbe

Во, уже почти на уровне хлама и то наверное ещё пишу. Вот сейчас нормальное состояние без апатии и как избавиться от апатии в обычном состояние когда ничего не радует.

----------


## microbe

Опять навеселе, ничего себе вчера настрочил сообщений.

----------


## microbe

Ура, ура, ура!!! Напился снова с работы ушёл, да и по фигу может быть не уволят завтра посмотрю что и как.

----------


## microbe

Было время не пил вообще, ибо боялся стать алкоголиком, а сейчас насрать.

----------


## microbe

Снова накидался, ну а что больше мне делать в этом мире, когда депрессия поджимает?

----------


## Unity

Ну а как насчёт того, чтобы героически взглянуть ей в глаза - и смотреть так долго, сколь понадобится - для того, чтобы познать её суть и первопричины?

----------


## microbe

Трудно взглянуть туда куда неведомо, я знаю что не смогу противостоять этому.

----------


## Unity

Внутри Вас — нету никого ну и ничего такого, что бы было «сильнее» Вас. 
Вы — Господь-архитектор собственного микрокосма — и в нём что-то явно поломалось.  
Важно понять — что? Провести ревизию внутренних деталей.
Только Вы способны сие провернуть.
Прошу, постарайтесь…

----------


## microbe

Не-е, ну правильно говоришь, мне племянник говорил ему 26-лет всего, что мы сами вершим свою судьбу, но в это шибко не верю, ибо больше я фаталист чем сторонник свободы воли.

----------


## Unity

Но ведь Вы сами Сознательно Выбрали быть Таким, верующим в неизбежность всяческих проблем...
Это лишь один из многих возможных "спектров" и "углов", под которым мы вольны явь воспринимать, реальность. 
Будучи ребёнком - вряд ли обладали коей-то метафизической позицией. Просто созерцали жизнь, преодолевали сложности, не циклясь на них. 
Здесь весь фокус в том, - в Что мы выбираем верить!
Банальный пример - ёмкость, в коей 1/2 объёма воды. Кто-то взглянет на неё и молвит, что "наполовину пусто", а иной - "наполовину полно". 
Всё зависит от того, что Мы Выберем - из огромной массы вариантов - к качестве вербальной модели, коей мы пытаемся Описать действительность. 
Лучше всего, вообще молчать - и даже не думать. Видеть. Ощущать.
Но коль мы стали настолько никчёмны, что ум наш внутри нас завсегда включается "автоматически" ну и самопроизвольно - что же, в таком случае, важно Помнить хотя бы, что Истина - это не Слова. 
Мы сами себя программируем брать из словаря некие слова и пытаться ими заслонить реальность, сильно её упростив, "скомкав" её собственным умом к примитиву, строке изречения. 
Но эти наши думы, ранящие нас, причиняющие нам страдания - это просто Ложь. Экая неадекватная абстракция, созданная нами в творческом порыве, во самозабвении! 
Проснись!
И ничего не бойся.

----------


## microbe

Всё правильно говоришь, но меня цепляют слова Лайтмана. Я бы в прочь поверить в то что мы сами ведём свою жизнь, но с другой стороны мы не управляем даже своими снами. Ведь наше подсознание не даёт нам всю свою явь и мы своим сознание только можем додумываться. Подсознание великая вещь о котором мы можем только догадываться.

----------


## Unity

Ну а кто же, позвольте поинтересоваться, ведёт нашу жизнь, коль не сами мы — собственною волей, собственными выборами (сделать что-то так, а не иначе)? Ну и что есть наши сновидения, аки не «ночные мысли» — ну и что есть думы, аки не «дневные сны»? Эти явления, эти феномены, без тени сомнения, одного порядка: вывод информации на экране нашего сознания — из архивов памяти. Почему именно Таких? Правильный вопрос. Что за механизм внутри нас постоянно Подбирает все наши Реакции, все наши Ассоциации, Мысленный «ответ» наш любому событию, любому «раздражителю», коий лишь касается нашего сознания — так или иначе, вследствие чего многие из нас годами страдают, попав в западню собственной же отрицательной «ментальной продукции» и не видят выхода? Где же у неё «настройки», у этой системы, «панель управления»?
Годы исследований и экспериментов привели ко выводу, что это… 
Наш самоконтроль. Либо мы Управляем собственным сознанием, либо оно автономно ну и хаотично действует, даруя владельцу одни неприятности, изувечивая его характер, ломая ему судьбу. 
Ключ ко сему управлению — самонаблюдение. Интроспекция. Медитация. 
Понять это сложно, ещё сложнее — начать заниматься этим. Но без таковой отваги — ничто не изменится, only suicide.

----------


## microbe

Ура, сегодня снова выпил, что-то в последнее время меня выпивка затягивает всё больше и больше.

----------


## microbe

Как хорошо мне сегодня.

----------


## microbe

Уже не замечаю как становлюсь алкоголиком с этой выпивкой, как не зайду в магазин так сразу мысль купить алкоголь какой-нибудь. Хорошо что ещё запоев нет, ибо не могу каждый день подряд наяривать.

----------


## microbe

Снова напился, уже частота увеличивается как никак.

----------


## Unity

Следуя по избранному Вами (на данный момент) «пути» — единственным «правильным решением» было б… беспробудно пить — или просто медленно сгнивать, подключив ко своей вене капельницу с спиртовым раствором — как се порой делают медики-студенты, чтобы легко/элегантно уйти во запой… 
И всё — только лишь ради того, чтобы… изменить состояние своего сознания, ставшего невыносимым «по умолчанию», в «трезвом» состоянии! И всё — только потому, что Вы позабыли, Как же Управлять — машиной своего сознания… 
Это — Эскапизм. Бегство от Себя, от насущных проблем (а именно от проблемы полного самозабвения). Ни к чему хорошему се не приведёт — ну и сотни миллионов, коль не миллиарды прочих уже устремлялись этакой стезёй — к низменной зависимости, ко циррозу печени, ко упадку личности, ко забвенью сущности, у угасанию… внутреннего света — полному и окончательному. 
Вы Действительно Этого желаете?
Падать, снова падать, словно самолёт, попавший во штопор — неминуемо к Земле, после — на два метра под неё?..

----------


## microbe

Просто пью от досады, сейчас в основном живу почти прошлым - вспоминаю свои года в промежутке от 20-25 лет, именно тогда у меня было всё более лучше, а сейчас полностью угасание. Просто надо было меньше рефлексировать и депрессировать, ибо всё равно жизнь продолжается пока живой.

----------


## microbe

Снова напился, как вернуть свои молодые годы от 18-лет до 30-лет? Я знаю что никак, но что теперь поделать как просто не пить. Всем молодым совет, лучше пытайтесь жить как все...

----------


## microbe

Что-то шибко пьяный уже...

----------


## microbe

Снова накидался пивом, как не пить - это трудно.

----------


## microbe

Люблю выпить как не крути.

----------


## jeri

А мне вот алкоголь,к сожалению,не помогает.Хотя,наверое,все же к счастью)

----------


## microbe

Лучше не стоит пить, я вот уже не могу бросить эту заразу. Я хоть крепкий алкоголь не пью типа водяры, коньяков, абсентов и др. ну раз в год только водяры выпью и всё.

----------


## microbe

О, снова напился, вот как не зайду в магазин так сразу мысль промелькнёт купить что-нибудь - сегодня взял вино.

----------


## microbe

Нравится это тема, ну не могу ничего с собой подделать.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня пил в компании амбалов, ну здоровые почти 2-метра, с ними трудно как-то пить и шутить вдруг не так поймут и сразу накидают, вообще у меня с юмором проблема даже когда пьяный.

----------


## microbe

Снова напился как всегда, мне лучше пить, чем не пить в этом бытие во Вселенной.

----------


## microbe

Господи влюбился по самое не могу, не знаю что делать, она такая красивая и просто прекрасная, я уже думал никогда так больше не влюблюсь.

----------


## microbe

Ну вот снова накидался, говорил что на этот форум не вернусь, а тут бухой вспомнил про этот форум, ну а что больше делать? Трудно без форума как-то....

----------


## microbe

*Nek*, ушёл но его тема осталась, я вообще пьяный сегодня снова или опять разницы никакой.

----------


## microbe

Снова напился и не знаю как быть в этом бытие, но с другой стороны форум это лучше чем ничего...

----------


## microbe

Вот сегодня снова напился, ну а что больше мне делать в этом бытие - это хоть как-то скоротать время...

----------


## microbe

У меня такое ощущение что по маленько превращаюсь в алконавта. Лучше не надо, а надо иное.

----------


## microbe

Мне вот интересно сколько я ещё пропью и уйду в мир иной? Выпивка это по сути медленный суицид.

----------


## microbe

На выходных лучше не пить, а то тяжко будет.

----------


## microbe

Держался и снова напился, моё подсознание даже во сне ищет пивасик.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> говорил что на этот форум не вернусь, а тут бухой вспомнил про этот форум, ну а что больше делать? Трудно без форума как-то....


 Не думаю, что правильным будет решение ограничить себя рамками стереотипов, запрещая/обещая себе никогда больше не возвращаться на форум. При чем здесь форум? Почему никто не придает значения тому, что он сутками напролет зависает в ВК, например? Или на любом другом ресурсе. А здесь (и не только) у многих я замечаю паттерн мышления, основанный на том, что такую нишу занимают лишь аутсайдеры. Некоторые воспринимают посещение таких сайтов, как нечто постыдное, то, что непременно надо скрывать. Возможно, будет правильным не рассказывать об этом коллегам по работе, но зачем врать себе, отрицая то, что имеешь нечто, что отличает тебя на данный момент от многих других. Ты за чертой, которую не могут осмыслить большинство людей, и в этом твой плюс. Я нигде не встречала столько умных личностей, мыслящих неординарно, поистине уникально, сколько именно на таких вот форумах. Так зачем что-то менять? Пока вам нравится здесь писать, - пишите. Возможно, когда-нибудь придет время, и вам покажется это ненужным. Но если есть желание, то не стоит себя останавливать, не насилуйте собственное "Я".

----------


## microbe

Phenex. New episode, так и есть.

----------


## microbe

Пью и пью, не видно конца этому.

----------


## microbe

Трудно мне держаться, выпью крепкое кофе и всё налаживается. Где мои 20-лет...

----------


## microbe

Снова как всегда. Апатия и депрессия просто добивает, как тут не выпить.

----------


## microbe

Написал отсебятину, трезвый часто подтираю за собой.

----------


## mertvec

Вы же понимаете, что от бухла депрессия только глубже въедается? Это как коррозия. Алкоголь (тем более длительное употребление) в случае депрессии работает как реагент на дорогах - вроде ездить по-проще, но машины гниют в несколько раз быстрее.

----------


## mertvec

Да я-то и сам понимаю, что иногда по другому никак. Я не осуждаю.

----------


## microbe

Я стал слабым, вот раньше был целеустремлённый и думал что так будет всегда! Так что сейчас трудно что-то сказать об этом, ибо выпиваю в хлам.

----------


## Eleuterius

Депра - это когда запиваешь свой антидепрессант алкашкой в надежде, что твоё сердце одной прекрасной ночью остановится и ты уже никогда не проснешься :Wink:

----------


## microbe

Сегодня день нормальный, придумаешь напился - ну а с кем не бывает!

----------


## microbe

С утра бодрый, к вечеру раслабон.

----------


## microbe

Обратный отсчёт, посмотрю что будет завтра?

----------


## microbe

Выше хрень написал. Сейчас снова напился, ну не могу бросить, ибо нет мотивации пока.

----------


## Человек из будущего

А какая мотивация требуется? Ты щас в деревне живешь? Чем там занимаешься? Кроме как выпить что интересного происходит у тебя?

----------


## microbe

Живу в деревне, а работаю в городе, каждый день мотаюсь благо всего 80-км от города. Хочется полностью быть в деревне, но кем работать? Тут только два варианта пастухом или фрилансом, а можно оба варианта. С другой стороны фрилансить ещё надоело в 2011-году и сейчас вообще неохотно этим заниматься.

----------


## Человек из будущего

А как ты ездиишь? Если ты пьешь практически каждый день? Чем добираешься туда и обратно? 80км это прилично, это как минимум 40 минут а то и час в один конец и в другой, без учета движения по городским пробкам и светофорам. А в городе какая работа у тебя?

----------


## microbe

С другом катаюсь, он работает электромонтёром на жд, у него кроссовер и мы за час и 20-минут добираемся. Сейчас многие так работают, у кого есть свой транспорт. Правда я уже уволился и стал работать фртлансером благо опыта в IT дрфига.

----------


## microbe

Как-будто у нас в России кого-то удивишь большими расстояниями. Я вон постоянно живу то в Красноярске, Абакане, Иркутске, Новосибирске, Новокузнецке. Сейчас хочу осесть в деревне и так уже почти 36-лет.

----------


## Unity

В деревне? Вполне добровольно? Ради опыта отшельничества и "сенсорной депривации", дабы успокоить разум ну и вдоволь покопаться в самом же себе, в своей голове, в "настройках" машины сознания?..
* Для меня деревня была словно "монастырь", пещера, необитаемый остров. Прочь от шума и неона Города, прочь от всего, что лишь отвлекает и манит Наружу. Только пустота, только одиночество, самоизоляция - и взгляд, нацеленный внутрь - на редакцию и оптимизацию сломанного своего "реестра" в своей голове...

----------


## microbe

Города мне нравятся, но люблю природу. В городе это не то, а вот деревня пока лучше. Самое-то для меня ибо уже возраст приближается к сорока лет.

----------


## microbe

Снова напился, такое ощущение что стал алкашом.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Как-будто у нас в России кого-то удивишь большими расстояниями. Я вон постоянно живу то в Красноярске, Абакане, Иркутске, Новосибирске, Новокузнецке. Сейчас хочу осесть в деревне и так уже почти 36-лет.


  Ну на чужом джипе да ещё с запоя, ну норм можно и в Магадан ) Главное чтобы был смысл, ну деньги нормальные платили. А Новосибирск как тебе? Долго там жил?

----------


## microbe

3-года в Новосибирске жил когда работал программистом C++. В полне мог и дальше работать, если не бухал шибко много.

----------


## Unity

Разве оно того стоит? Хмельное самозабвение на некое время...
Разве оно стоит здравой трезвой жизни, глубоко осмысленной?

----------


## 4ёрный

Стоит, если осмысленная жизнь неинтересна.

----------


## microbe

Мотивации нет у меня, вон у друзей детства по 2-3 ребёнка живут и не депрессируют, ездят на рыбалку, имеют кучу любовниц и т.п.

----------

